# One Size Fits All



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 1, 2010)

A girl I have known since we were in first grade messaged me today on facebook with these links. It was such a nice surprise! She's in no way big, never had been, probably never would be. But she sent me these and said she thought of me when she came across them. 

http://models.com/v-magazine/v-size-1.html

http://models.com/v-magazine/v-size-2.html

And while, yes I know they are on the very low of plus size models, it was nice to see. Any step in the direction of comparing super skinny models to the plus size models in a positive light was nice to see. Plus all of these pictures were really pretty and well done. Also happy to see back rolls were not PS out.


----------



## fatluvnguy (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow Sasha, great post. It's good to see some healthy curves on these models. While these women are beautiful, none compare to you. You redefine the word "curves", for the better.

Thanks:bow:


----------



## StarWitness (Jan 2, 2010)

It's nice to know that there's a hideous couture outfit out there for everyone, skinny or fat.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 2, 2010)

StarWitness said:


> It's nice to know that there's a hideous couture outfit out there for everyone, skinny or fat.



ahahahaha! thats exactly what I was thinking!! :happy:


----------



## S13Drifter (Jan 2, 2010)

Great post, I like the 2nd link. shes real cute


----------



## Waikikian (Jan 2, 2010)

AOL picked up an article on www.stylelist.com which speaks approvingly of the comparison. One of its captions struck me. 

"V Magazine tackles the size issue by showing two models with two very different body types wearing the exact same thing," it says, but at a glance one is struck instead by the fact that they do not appear to have "two very different body types" but rather two models who both look slim... one to a normal degree (she is the "plus" model) and one to an anorexic degree (the regular model).

In fact, the most striking thing about the photo shoot altogether is that, precisely because the bigger model is not actually big at all but rather is thin, she provides a gripping point of comparison that shows how unhealthy the other model is.


----------



## wrench13 (Jan 3, 2010)

They are plus size??? Absurd.


----------



## shellbelle (Jan 3, 2010)

i definitely think these photos are beautiful... particularly the one where she's leaning back and grabbing her heel. her rolls are so darn cute. 

but i'm gonna be way more excited about this when photos like this appear in a fashion magazine outside of the context of a "size issue" or used as something besides a comparison point. otherwise i think it reinforces the thought that these bodies aren't normal somehow.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 3, 2010)

wrench13 said:


> They are plus size??? Absurd.


That's the main criticism of this spread on all the fatshion blogs, and (being a fat girl into fashion), I do have the same initial WTF reaction to a size eight model being called plus size. 
But here's the thing: IN THAT WORLD, "plus size" means something entirely different than it does here. it's not just simply that their standards of fat are skewed and pretty intolerant (mostly true), but that "plus size" literally means "not sample size". 
clothes in photo shoots like that, 99% of the time are "samples" - meaning they're one of a kind, only made in one size - that of the average runway model, naturally. The same exact item you see on the runway is what the model is wearing in photos, because coture is made to order, specifically for the buyer's body. so, they make _one_ for display purposes, show it off, and hope rich ladies buy one in their size. 
So, actually, this is plus size. By a standard other than ours. 
And it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 3, 2010)

This picture makes me VERY HAPPY.

http://i.models.com/v-magazine/i/V63_SOLVE-SUNDSBO_02.jpg

I'm not sure if this is my brain talking. Everyone wave hello to my loins.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 3, 2010)

I love thisssss. These girls are hot as hell.. they look so gorgeous! & I love the one size fits all.. so awesome. I can't wait to buy this magazine!


----------



## elle camino (Jan 3, 2010)

activistfatgirl said:


> Everyone wave hello to my loins.


you almost usurped Red here. <3


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 3, 2010)

It's pretty cool! 

I posted about it awhile back here.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 3, 2010)

And photographed by a Norwegian


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 4, 2010)

See now, in my mind, You are not "Plus Size" Unless you are in a 22 or higher.


 Personally, I'd love for someone to actually do fashion/art shots of TRUE Plus Size Women. 


Not these "ohmygosh I weigh 60 pounds too much" type women.


----------



## Orpheus (Jan 4, 2010)

delightful! thank you, mssasha!

every proud curve brings a thousand proud smiles into the world, so that puts you into the millions.


----------



## Hathor (Jan 4, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> See now, in my mind, You are not "Plus Size" Unless you are in a 22 or higher.
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd love for someone to actually do fashion/art shots of TRUE Plus Size Women.
> ...



A long time ago I came across b/w photos of a plus size woman who was at least size 28-30 nude. I can't recall the photographer, but they were all taken outside. 

The images in the link remind me a bit of that series of photos because they're so darn classy compared to the trashier look of the skinny model. 

I'd love to see more fatshion with models who are size 28 and bigger, myself.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 4, 2010)

These women are beautiful, and despite not being Dims size plus size.. in the high fashion world they are.. and putting these size women in a magazine is a big statement. Can't we just appreciate it for what it is rather than OMG WHY ARE THEY ALL SO THIN?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 4, 2010)

I Did not mean for my post to sound as though I did not see these women as attractive.

Because they truely are beautiful. 
_Especially The Blonde In The Second Set_


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 4, 2010)

Do they make Guess jeans in plus sizes? Because one of those girls is definitely wearing Guess jeans.

ETA: Nope. Okay, come on, they should have these girls in brands that actually carry plus sizes.. that's a little disappointing.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 4, 2010)

I could have swore I replied to this. What da heck lol

I liked both sets of pics. The first one does bring an interesting perspective. I like the feel of the second one too. It's really pretty. Thanks Sasha.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 4, 2010)

activistfatgirl said:


> This picture makes me VERY HAPPY.
> 
> http://i.models.com/v-magazine/i/V63_SOLVE-SUNDSBO_02.jpg
> 
> I'm not sure if this is my brain talking. Everyone wave hello to my loins.



Hello lions! (Don't worry. I'm in the pit with you on this one.)

Yay for beautiful women with beautiful rolls. Moar pls.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 4, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Personally, I'd love for someone to actually do fashion/art shots of TRUE Plus Size Women.


Indeed, such a desire is only logical. (Mr. Spock to the rescue.)


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 4, 2010)

hey i don't care what size they are. its nice its being seen in a beautiful way. thanks a lot for posting this.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 5, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> These women are beautiful, and despite not being Dims size plus size.. in the high fashion world they are.. and putting these size women in a magazine is a big statement. Can't we just appreciate it for what it is rather than OMG WHY ARE THEY ALL SO THIN?



I agree.. they are great pictures and the woman are truly beautiful. I think it's a great photoshoot and can't wait to track down the mag when it comes out...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 7, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> Indeed, such a desire is only logical. (Mr. Spock to the rescue.)


I ACTUALLY SAW THAT A FEW DAYS AGO!

... It is, amazing.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 7, 2010)

A big part of the problem in fashion is that clothes look their best when they're on wire hangers. As soon as there's a feminine form *under* the clothes, the feminine form distracts from the clothing. The body grabs the attention away from the lines in the fabric and one is left with a decorated woman's body, not a stunning blouse and pencil skirt combination.

If only fashion designers didn't see the clothing as the star, but the body underneath it as the star, we'd have much more in the way of plus-size everything. Until then, they will continue to design stuff that looks amazing on emaciated teenage boys.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 7, 2010)

This is slowly venturing into we've-had-this-talk-before land.

And what Thatgirl said couldn't be more true. Actually it goes back to, who decides if you're fat enough to be called fat? I'm pretty sure there are actually women here that are "only" 60 lbs overweight and consider themselves BBW. Think, people.


----------



## theladypoet (Jan 7, 2010)

See those jeans, second from the left? So cute!I honestly never thought I'd be drooling over clothes in a regular fashion magazine, but the way that model filled them out makes me think "hey, if they look good on her, they might look good on me!" Finally, I can desire overpriced clothes just like "normal" girls! 
http://i.models.com/v-magazine/i/V63_SOLVE-SUNDSBO_04.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Jan 7, 2010)

There should be wind machines and neutral backgrounds with proper lighting at regular intervals in all urban areas so we can all take pictures like that.


----------

